# [G3] Schnelles Lernen lernen ? Noch nicht ?



## hibbicon (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallöle,
da ich jetzt auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines Gothic 3 bin, habe ich gleich schon ein Problem.  

In Reddock findet man einen ehemaligen Feuermagier, der einem "Schnelles Lernen" beibringen kann, unter der

Vorraussetzung : 5LP/ 5000 Gold

 ,die ich auch erfülle, nur scheinbar bin ich doch noch nicht bereit diese Fähigkeit zu erlernen; warum nur ?

Das Spiel läuft übrigens trotz Singlecore und GTX 7800 in 1024x1028 butterweich auf High und 6 FFSA.  

--->Hobbicon


----------



## HanFred (6. Dezember 2006)

du brauchst genug "altes wissen" dafür. wieviel, sollte eigentlich angezeigt werden im menu.


----------



## Tiger39 (6. Dezember 2006)

HanFred am 06.12.2006 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> du brauchst genug "altes wissen" dafür. wieviel, sollte eigentlich angezeigt werden im menu.



Das ist übrigens bei allen anderen Fähigkeiten auch so. Außer bei den "Sonstigen" und welchen die eine "Fähigkeitenkette" anfangen.

gruß


----------



## hibbicon (6. Dezember 2006)

HanFred am 06.12.2006 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> du brauchst genug "altes wissen" dafür. wieviel, sollte eigentlich angezeigt werden im menu.



Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und habe rund 50 Fähigkeitspunkte schrittweise auf "Altes Wissen" ausgelegt. Bisher keine Wirkung.


----------



## HanFred (6. Dezember 2006)

hibbicon am 06.12.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 06.12.2006 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mach das lieber nicht zu oft. es gibt massenweise bücher und steintafeln sowie einen grösseren bonus im kloster. ich habe nur sehr wenig lernpunkte in altes wissen investiert und bin trotzdem auf 100 gekommen. wahrscheinlich geht's sogar ganz ohne.


----------



## shimmyrot (6. Dezember 2006)

hibbicon am 06.12.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 06.12.2006 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schneller lernen brauch 100 Punkte Altes Wissen, wenn du Nichtmagier spielen solltest, bekommst du die durch Steintafeln etc. aber erst so spät im Spiel, dass es sich kaum noch lohnt.


----------



## Fraggerick (6. Dezember 2006)

HanFred am 06.12.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 06.12.2006 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh... 

100 punkte?

ich knack in bälde die 200,und ha nochkeien fuß nach norden oder süden gesetzt, geschweige denn alle quests im middland gemacht... 

und dann gibts den feuerregen *groy*

@threadöffner:
is also angekommen, wa? *fg*


----------



## shimmyrot (6. Dezember 2006)

Fraggerick am 06.12.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> oooh...
> 
> 100 punkte?
> 
> ...


Als Nichtmagier   Nur durch Tafeln und Quests??


----------



## keithcaputo (6. Dezember 2006)

Mal so ganz nebenbei:
Ich finde ja eh, daß man den ganzen Magierkram ruhig hätte weglassen können.
Hab selbst mal versucht, diesen Weg einzuschlagen, und stellte ziemlich schnell folgendes fest:
Man muß meist bereits nach einem oder zwei Gegnern zum Schwert wechseln, weil das Mana Ruck Zuck leer ist, d.h. man spielt eigentlich gar keinen Magier, sondern trotz anders gewählter Fertigkeitenentwicklung doch einen Krieger.
Manatränke/Pflanzen/usw sind ziemlich dürr gesät und niemals ausreichend, um dauerhaft mit Magie arbeiten zu können.
Lösungen:
1. Man pennt nach jedem Gegner erstmal ne Runde, was auf Dauer natürlich tierisch nervt, und außerdem eh selten möglich ist, da die Spielfigur sich ja dafür zu fein ist, sich einfach untern Baum zu legen, sondern unbedingt ne weiche Matratze haben will...eigentlich ziemlich schwach für einen weltrettenden Helden! 
2. Man betreibt exzessiv bug-exploiting (Inventar auf - Manatrank saufen - Inventar schnell wieder zu - Manatrank nicht verbraucht), was das Spiel als Magier allerdings wiederum VIEL zu einfach macht.

Man hat unterm Strich also die Wahl, daß das Spiel als Magier entweder unmöglich oder zu leicht und damit langweilig ist.

Hat da jemand ähnliche bzw andere Erfahrungen gemacht?

Und an all diejenigen, die jetzt sagen : Ja, das ist ja so gewollt, weil die Handlung es so hergibt, daß die Magie ja erst neu entdeckt werden muß und deshalb nicht so mächtig sein darf:
Mag sein, daß ihr Recht habt, aber findet ihr es nicht trotzdem auch irgendwie albern, ne "Charakterklasse" in ein Spiel einzubauen, die vorgesehenermaßen chancenlos im Spiel ist???


----------



## Homerclon (6. Dezember 2006)

shimmyrot am 06.12.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Schneller lernen brauch 100 Punkte Altes Wissen, wenn du Nichtmagier spielen solltest, bekommst du die durch Steintafeln etc. aber erst so spät im Spiel, dass es sich kaum noch lohnt.


Dann hattest du aber Pech gehabt, ich hatte die 100AW eigentlich recht schnell zusammen. Jedenfalls hab ich schon mehr als 10 Level steigungen nach dem lernen von "Schneller Lernen" erreicht, womit das ganze ausgeglichen ist.
Und wenn man es darauf anlegt kann man die 100AW auch zusammen bekommen ohne ein Level gestiegen zu sein.
Als beispiel kann ich da das Savegame von Nachtwanderer empfehlen.
Lvl1 160AW 5LP frei zu verteilen für 5LP bereits "Schnelles Lernen" gelernt.
Im WoG-Forum(klick mich) gibts den Downloadlink.



			
				keithcaputo am 06.12.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ne "Charakterklasse" in ein Spiel einzubauen, die vorgesehenermaßen chancenlos im Spiel ist???


Chancenlos?
Also ich lese immer wieder das sich die Spieler, die Magier spielen, recht schnell übermächtig fühlen und ihnen das Spiel viel zu leicht ist.
Als Magier in der Gothic-Serie hatte man es am anfang immer schwer, dafür ists am Ende ein Spaziergang, da man die Gegner massenweise umlegt.

EDIT: _Genaue Infos zum Savegame und Link zum Beitrag im WoG-Forum hinzugefügt._


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Dezember 2006)

also, ich habs anfangs auf schwertkampf geskillt, und zwar die 2 stfe oder so gelernt, und dann noch so 200 särke, und 150 jagdgeschick sind so zusammengekommen.

dann auf mana steigern, udn vorallem altes wissen steigern, sowei auch alchemie...

also, magier is recht simpel, da man dank vieler rezeprte aus zauberwurzenln, manaplfanzn, udn morgentaupilzen tränke machen kann, und, also, ich hab immer so mindestens 30 im inventar, um mich zu stäken...

und, ich hab grad ma 300 mana...
ein feuerball klein: 15 mana
feuerball klein= jedes lebewesen bis zum widschwein wird gekillt
feuerball groß:30 mana
so ziemlich alles, was handlich ist, wird, wenn es auf dich zurennt geburnt... und wenn es nich sofort tot is, dann verbrennt es einfach qualvoll auf dem weg zu mir.

also, snapper, diese monster wildscheine und so getier sind ruck zuck weg.

steingolems mach ich mim blitzdings weg... da brauch ich zwei voll aufgeladene

4 feuerbälle für einen oger und alle sin der preisklasse.

trolle brauchen 8 bälle, is schon mher.

und, bei kleinfieh wie wölfen oder goblins, oder auch zombies, die brennen sehr gut, da hilft die feuerwelle, und wenn ma 2 sprechen muss, aber, dafür is dann der bildschirm auch voll mit verbrannten leiber, und dank dem 5.1 system komm ich mir vor wie in der hölle, so prasselt des um mich rum ^^

als blad als möglich lern ich noch den feuerregen, der macht noch mehr aua, und bis ich den kann, macht der feuerball auch genug schaden, das ich keine  5 mehr für ein uhrfieh brauche...


----------



## shimmyrot (7. Dezember 2006)

Fraggerick am 07.12.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> als blad als möglich lern ich noch den feuerregen, der macht noch mehr aua, und bis ich den kann, macht der feuerball auch genug schaden, das ich keine  5 mehr für ein uhrfieh brauche...


So toll ist der Feuerregen eigentlich nicht, brauch recht lang zum Casten und wann hat man schonmal 10 Gegner auf einem Fleck?
Am Besten finde ich eigentlich den Dämon, das ist wirklich der ultimative Nahkämpfer, kann ganze Wälder ausräumen. Dann noch nebenbei die Gegner einfrieren und nichts hat mehr ne Chance.

Hat schon jemand Seelenwanderung probiert? Was bringt das denn genau?


----------



## keithcaputo (9. Dezember 2006)

Fraggerick am 07.12.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich habs anfangs auf schwertkampf geskillt, und zwar die 2 stfe oder so gelernt, und dann noch so 200 särke, und 150 jagdgeschick sind so zusammengekommen.
> 
> dann auf mana steigern, udn vorallem altes wissen steigern, sowei auch alchemie...


Aha...dachte ich mirs doch...also anfangs wirklich erstmal in ne andere Richtung skillen...das ist mir -  als alter Diablo Spieler - natürlich völlig zuwider!!! 
Naja trotzdem danke für die Antworten


----------



## kingston (9. Dezember 2006)

Viele Lernpunkte in Altes Wissen zu investieren um " Schneller Lernen" zu bekommen ist nicht Sinnvoll. Da ich bei jedem Stufenanstieg ja nur einen Punkt extra bekomme. wenn ich jetzt 30 Punkte in altes Wissen stecke muss ich anschliessend 30 Stufen ansteigen um die investierten Punkte wieder reinzubekommen. Aus der Sicht de Kämpfers gesehen. 
Man kann bei einigen Händlern Steintafeln für "Altes Wissen" kaufen. Ausserdem sollte man jeden Buchständer der irgendwo rumsteht durchlesen. Ohne nur einen LP zu investieren habe ich so Alchemie und Altes Wissen schon sehr hoch geskillt.


----------

